# How to fix wet iTouch! (Maybe work for iphone to)



## Monkmachine

Thanks for sharing


----------



## aksthem1

What's an iTouch?


----------



## xHassassin

I doubt I could count how many run on sentences you have in your post.








Still, thanks for the info.


----------



## ericeod

My brother put his iPhone in the wash (yes the water damage indicator showed orange afterwards). So he left it powered off for a week to let it dry out. After that, it powered up and worked fine.


----------



## XaNe

What works for any portable electronic is to put it on a hot av receiver/cable box for a few days always works out for me.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkmachine* 
Thanks for sharing



















That's an iTouch. It's like a water downed version of the iPhone

Anywho epic story. This'll be useful for a friend of mine it this should happen to him.


----------



## 21276

^^ its actually called an iPod Touch, not an iTouch lol. dont worry, i thought the same thing before.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

iPod Touch = iTouch. Many people pertain it as iTouch. If I use iPod Touch, my friends will be looking at me like I am crazy.

And glad you have it fixed! I have one too, poor thing has some "dust" under the glass and I have no idea how it got there. Sighs~


----------



## DarkNite

Lol it's iPod Touch, not iTouch.

There's also no iPhone 2G.


----------



## dutchdiosa

I've always found if you throw it through the washing machine...if you wrap it in a crazy amount of towels, phones or anything, and then run in through the dryer, then let it sit...mine always worked. Thanks for the info though. Good job!


----------



## IceDon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkNite* 
Lol it's iPod Touch, not iTouch.

There's also no iPhone 2G.

Only people who aint have one calls it ipod touch because they dont know any better,but the ones who have had one since last christmas (when it 1st hit the shelfs) & been jail breaking since 1.1.1 calls it iTouch not ipod touch...thats for noobs







lol joking..kinda..









@ninjinsamax3: How the hell did you get dust under the screen? thats impossible unless you opened it before?


----------



## CorporalAris

Yup. If you shut down the gadget and let it dry out for a long time, chances are that it will be fine. As long as the water doesn't create too bad of a short, you're fine. I had a friend who walked into a lake with his phone in his pocket. It was off when he remembered it. He left it for 2 days, then charged it. Perfectly fine.


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IceDon* 
Only people who aint have one calls it ipod touch because they dont know any better,but the ones who have had one since last christmas (when it 1st hit the shelfs) & been jail breaking since 1.1.1 calls it iTouch not ipod touch...thats for noobs








lol joking..kinda..









@ninjinsamax3: How the hell did you get dust under the screen? thats impossible unless you opened it before?

Oh yes, I'm _sure_ that calling it an iPod Touch makes you a noob. Since iTouch is it's real name. So then I guess Apple are noobs? They don't know what their own product is called, do they?

Anyways, yep, when portable electronics get wet, many people make the mistake of trying to turn them on. The best thing to do is to take the thing apart (not actually take it apart, but if it's a phone take off the battery cover, take out the battery, etc...), and let it dry out. Do not try to turn it on unless you're sure it's dry. Also, I have heard that the safest way to speed up the drying process is to put the device in a bag of rice. Rice is apparently very good at absorbing water.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

iTouched your MOM! just kidding great story btw.. and glad you fixed your itouch


----------



## IceDon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_N_T_H_O_N_Y*


Oh yes, I'm _sure_ that calling it an iPod Touch makes you a noob. Since iTouch is it's real name. So then I guess Apple are noobs? They don't know what their own product is called, do they?

Anyways, yep, when portable electronics get wet, many people make the mistake of trying to turn them on. The best thing to do is to take the thing apart (not actually take it apart, but if it's a phone take off the battery cover, take out the battery, etc...), and let it dry out. Do not try to turn it on unless you're sure it's dry. Also, I have heard that the safest way to speed up the drying process is to put the device in a bag of rice. Rice is apparently very good at absorbing water.


Man you must be a *noob*







,why people take things so serious? did i offend you by saying ipod touch is for noobs & itouch is for vets? ROFL man this is crazy,the way people be acting when you say "noob",as you can clearly see that i was having fun with my statement.

Anyways i also heard about letting it sit in rice but never tried it...i just think a blow dryer is way quicker than letting it sit a few days to a week in rice & i can dry it that same night like i did to my touch.


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IceDon*


Man you must be a *noob*







,why people take things so serious? did i offend you by saying ipod touch is for noobs & itouch is for vets? ROFL man this is crazy,the way people be acting when you say "noob",as you can clearly see that i was having fun with my statement.

Anyways i also heard about letting it sit in rice but never tried it...i just think a blow dryer is way quicker than letting it sit a few days to a week in rice & i can dry it that same night like i did to my touch.


lol no man, I wasn't offended. My comment was a joke too. I just thought it was funny how you said that calling it the iPod Touch is nooby when that is the product name.

Anyways, yeah, the blow dryer thing is faster than the rice, but you have to be careful with that because you could "cook" something in the device







Then you'll just be in a worse situation than you were in before.


----------



## *ladytrickz*

So today [2-20-09] i was running in the grass in my complex. & the grass was wet. i didnt really notice it so i just kept running. and i went to slow down and i slipped... i failed to rember that i had my itouch in my pocket. right as i hit the water i rembered.. so i ran up the stairs and went in my apt room.. i changed & i tried to turn on my itouch. it didnt turn on. so i grabed my blow dryer & turned it on warm & low. & let the air go in the part where yew plug it into your pc & where the headphones go.. but it still wont turn on.. its been about an hour & a half...
some one help me pleasee i really need it to work


----------



## *ladytrickz*

hey i need som help....
i got my itouch wet today...


----------



## Slipp

Yes... we can read.
However I have no words of wisdom because obviously you haven't tried what others have said.


----------



## Speedma11229

So you basically gave a blowjob to your ipod touch?, lol


----------



## *ladytrickz*

actually i have i tryed the thing with the blow dryer...
i went to the apple store...
they said to do it again...
i did it again...
and it still isnt working


----------



## *ladytrickz*

your weired...
no i didnt give my itouch a blowjob..
gosh..
but i've tried everything i can..
and it wont work gosh


----------



## yakayaka

My ipod got wet, but it's not that it won't turn on, it just won't respond to my touch on the screen?! I don't know that anyone else's has reacted this way.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Glad you got it sorted. Most things if you get wet when there not on you can save as the circuit would not have shorted out.


----------



## yggr

thanks for sharing. although it worked for you, id advise people never to blow dry any electronic items which have been soaked and no longer work. in fact, dont put it under any heat stress, as it will only fry the system. I guess IceDon turned off the blow dryer at the right times and got lucky.

i was down by the credit river (this huge river that goes all across toronto) and i was with some friends. we were just hanging out on these huge boulders near the edge of the river. we were just leaving (as it was getting really dark) and my friend stumbled on one of the boulders and dropped his phone in. we tried looking for it (without going in the water) and came up with nothing. we went back the next day, and hopped in the water and somehow found it! it was atleast 3-4 feet deep. after a whole night in the water, when my friend got it back, he put his phone in a small bowl, and filled up the bowl with hard uncooked rice (straight out of the bag). he left it overnight it now it works perfectly, battery and everything (including touch screen). apparently rice soaks up water like nothing else. i tried a few experiments with my old phone and it worked again.

i know its a long post, but i just thought id share this with you guys


----------

